# Subwoofers and amps ohms?



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok, I'm a little confused about this "ohms" stuff. Lets say you have a single sub with dual 2ohm voice coils so you can run it on a 1 or 4 ohm load, and you also have an amplifier that gives you a certain amount of watts depending on the ohms and it is 1 ohm stable. There is going to be a lot more watts at 1 ohm than 4 right. I have been looking at amps to run my subs lately. I have either a single 4 ohm JL 10wo, or I also have 2 8 ohm JL 12s run in paralel for a 4 ohm load. So is it just a matter of what sub you have that determines the load on the amp? It seems like if I get a new sub, like a 1 ohm sub I will get way more out of the same amp than I would with my subs now.?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yep, everything you said is right

If you got a 1ohm stable amp, and you got a sub that can be run at 1ohm, you would be pulling the most power out of that amp that you can, and running it at any higher impedence will basically cut the amp off at the knees and only let it put out half or 1/4 of the power that it's capable of producing (this is assuming the amp isn't regulated, amps like JL, JBL monoblocks, and PG monoblocks don't really follow this). If you have a sub that can only be run at 4ohm, then you would want to get a 2ch amp that you can bridge to the sub(s), because 99% of 2ch amps are only stable down to 4ohm when bridged, so you would be running it to its max potential.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Also depends on the amp being used.

If you have a mono amp that's 1 ohm stable, then it will kick out it's highest power with a 1 ohm load.

If you have a 2 channel stereo amp that's 1 ohm stable, then it will kick out it's highest power with a 1 ohm per channel stereo load OR a 2 ohm mono load.


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

How bout the Phoenix Gold 2.5:2 2 on E-Bay for $99.00 Says its like 250 rms in bridged @ 4 ohms. I think I need to get two of those. One for my components up front and another for my subs.


----------

